# Do you let your pitbull sleep with you ?



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes or why not ? 

I've always let my Mila sleep With me she's a cuddle bug  xo


----------



## Storms_Mama (Jan 25, 2013)

When we first got out pup she was in her crate every night. Then all of a sudden when I would fall asleep my boyfriend would let her in the bed (every night) .. So needless to say I can no longer sleep with out her even if she takes up all my room and leaves me to sleep in a little ball!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I crate trained at night and day until I trusted he wouldn't be a problem. I never let him on the bed first. I need to call him up to bed, he isn't allowed I go in MY bed without me inviting him. He can't think it's his bed. I also randomly kick him off when he hogs the covers or sneaks under them. Eff that crap!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sheba sleeps with us but Cain is still in his kennel because he likes to sneak in the closet and get stuff out sometimes lol. But when my husband stays up later than me I let him lay with me in bed and he sleeps there for an hour before ditching me to go hang out with everyone haha. Eventually we will move to letting him sleep in the bed but it'll probably be a while

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zmanic (Feb 14, 2013)

No, do not bother anyone, I sleep alone.


----------



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope, none of our dogs sleep with us. They're all kept crated at night.

On occasion, when the husband works extra late, I'll let the Dane in bed with me until he gets home. I don't trust my neighbors and she makes me feel safe :thumbsup:


----------



## Wesche (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine is also called Mila, and she does sleep with me, i feel we creat a greater bond


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Crixus, Xena, Scorch, Barca, and Mae get turns sleeping in the bed. HoneyBunch and Francis get the majority of nights in the bed and can sleep together with me. I have to leave my bedroom door open or it gets cold, so only the dogs that are trusted to stay in bed all night get the privilege. If someone isn't settling down when I go to bed, they get about 15 mins and if they don't go to sleep they get crated and someone else gets the turn. I get very few hours a night of sleep so I have to have a dog that will stay still and not wake me.


----------



## So6pack (Nov 12, 2012)

We crated Tika until she could hold her bladder all night, about 3 months, and now she sleeps all night with us. She usually goes to sleep before we do, and we have to actually carry her to bed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

mine take turns sleeping in bed although 90% of the time it is crush or luna . Cali prefers to sleep with the kids on her nights out .. The rest are all crate trained and are crated at night inside.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

when i sleep alone Odin will come lay with me. but when my BF is home theres not much room and Odin is usually kicked to the couch. but like right now, Kenny went to sleep early and Odin is in layin with him as i type. but when i go to bed, he will move to the couch.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My husband and I work different schedules, I am just going to bed a bit before he gets home from work so Loki stays in bed with me until he gets home, and when I get up in the morning Loki crawls in bed with my husband. However when it is both us humans in bed Loki is banished to his dog bed on the bedroom floor.

I keep telling my husband we need a king sized bed so we can just fit everyone on it


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

All 3 of mine start the night out on their crib mattress on the floor. But I swear the second we are asleep they all jump up onto the bed. 2 humans, plus 2 60 lbs dogs and 1 35lb dog on a queen makes for lots of kicking at the dogs during the night lol. You'd think they'd learn to just stay on their bed... but nope. Must be in bed with us.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah bed size makes a big difference. I snagged a brand spanking new CA King for $20 when a furniture store went out of business.


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

NO! Lol, I adore my sleep, and have a hard enough time getting any just sharing my bed with my husband lol. Wallie is allowed on the bed with us as we are watching TV before bed, but once the light goes out he's banished to the love seat lol. Which isn't a bad deal on his part lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah bed size makes a big difference. I snagged a brand spanking new CA King for $20 when a furniture store went out of business.


Yeah ur lucky. My lil queen bed, mr toss and turn Kenny and 75lb cover anchor makes for one heckuva hard nights sleep... lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lol @ cover anchor. when we let Loki snuggle he insists on being in the middle.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

ames said:


> I crate trained at night and day until I trusted he wouldn't be a problem. I never let him on the bed first. I need to call him up to bed, he isn't allowed I go in MY bed without me inviting him. He can't think it's his bed. I also randomly kick him off when he hogs the covers or sneaks under them. Eff that crap!


I'm the same way they sleep on the floor in their beds when they come up and I haven't told them to do so they get shoved right off the bed and told to lay down in their beds if they don't listen then its to the kennel they go. Most times they listen they are very good In the house now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah bed size makes a big difference. I snagged a brand spanking new CA King for $20 when a furniture store went out of business.


That's what I paid for my king mattress too. A good friend had it new and she never used it so she sold it to me. Unfortunately Sheba still takes up half of it lol. I normally end up pinned between her and my husband by morning. And while we are sleeping she lets herself under the covers in turn hogging all but enough for me. She normally gets booted at that point because we both wake up(my husband to being cold and me to him ripping the blanket lol). But she comes back once were asleep again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allaboutdogs (Jan 2, 2013)

I always let my dogs sleep to their crate. That is the reason why I bought stuffs for them. I love my pets but I would not let them sleep on my bed.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Lol @ cover anchor. when we let Loki snuggle he insists on being in the middle.


haha thanks! i came up with that on the fly but its a very accurate description. sometimes i go to roll over and i cant move cuz Kenny is snuggled up next to me and Odin has snuck up on the other side of me and im anchored in spot....


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> haha thanks! i came up with that on the fly but its a very accurate description. sometimes i go to roll over and i cant move cuz Kenny is snuggled up next to me and Odin has snuck up on the other side of me and im anchored in spot....


Sounds like me every night! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

My pitbulls let me sleep with them haha, brandy whines when I'm not in bed when she wants to sleep tho.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Veronica sleeps with us every night.

She comes to bed with me because I go to sleep earlier than my husband. I take her out to potty, give her her before bed cookie and then I have to boost her on the bed (because in her defense it is quite high) but also because she's a wus.

Then I make her come up to the top of the bed and get under the covers and snuggle with me. Usually she'll stay there until she thinks I've fallen asleep then she goes and curls up at the bottom of the bed.

Damn dog likes her space; she missed the memo about pit bulls who were supposed to be all over you like velcro. I feel cheated.


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

No not at all. My girl peed on my bed when I got her. Now she crawls under the bed to sleep.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Heck no! I just got my 2 kids out of the bed...no way is the dog coming in now LOL


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah bed size makes a big difference. I snagged a brand spanking new CA King for $20 when a furniture store went out of business.


Nice  for $20


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

jaded said:


> My pitbulls let me sleep with them haha, brandy whines when I'm not in bed when she wants to sleep tho.


Lmao my Mila does the same thing ! Whines . She loves loves sleeping in my bed , if she can sleep all day I think she would lol  xo


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> haha thanks! i came up with that on the fly but its a very accurate description. sometimes i go to roll over and i cant move cuz Kenny is snuggled up next to me and Odin has snuck up on the other side of me and im anchored in spot....





Cain's Mom said:


> Sounds like me every night! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally know the feeling, except Loki burrows into the middle, I wake up cold, try to grab the covers and the dog and husband are wrapped in the covers like a burrito.

If Loki doesn't listen and keeps whining after we tell him no to coming on the bed it's banishment to the crate.


----------



## tmack92 (May 22, 2012)

Funny that this thread is going on, just woke up and couldn't find my dog.... Looks like he going to be sleeping in my daughters room from now on!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cain's Mom said:


> That's what I paid for my king mattress too. A good friend had it new and she never used it so she sold it to me. Unfortunately Sheba still takes up half of it lol. I normally end up pinned between her and my husband by morning. And while we are sleeping she lets herself under the covers in turn hogging all but enough for me. She normally gets booted at that point because we both wake up(my husband to being cold and me to him ripping the blanket lol). But she comes back once were asleep again.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol we have 2 Queen comforters and 4 other blankets, plus at least 20? pillows? I have my stuff, he has his stuff, and the dog in bed has their stuff  No sharing for me!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Lol we have 2 Queen comforters and 4 other blankets, plus at least 20? pillows? I have my stuff, he has his stuff, and the dog in bed has their stuff  No sharing for me!


We had a queen before our king that was mine before we got married. Sheba is a bed hog so a queen just did not work at all lol. The king is much better even though she snuggles up on MY pillow. She likes sleeping next to me over my husband(who had her for 3 years before I met him hahaha)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

